# Best landscape spots in Georgia?



## Philup22 (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm from Columbus and there aren't many scenic landscape spots around here(that I can find anyway). I was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere within and hour or 2 of Columbus that I can get some good shots. I'm more than willing to hike to get there. Just point me in the right direction. I'm also thinking of making a trip to north Georgia soon so are there any specific areas that anyone can recomend there? Thanks!


----------



## leo (Jul 18, 2015)

Try Callaway Gardens


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 18, 2015)

Callaway is great!  Any of the state parks could provide some tremendous opportunities with forests, lakes, waterfalls, mountain views, etc.  Hope to see some shots posted here soon!


----------



## DSGB (Jul 18, 2015)

Some nice falls at FDR State Park, near Callaway. 






Providence Canyon isn't far down in Lumpkin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's a waterfall on Mulberry Creek just up from Goat Rock.


----------



## Philup22 (Jul 18, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Some nice falls at FDR State Park, near Callaway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was literally just looking at the pine mountain trail. I'm planning on getting up at 5 and going there. There isn't a lot of detail on how to get there on the Internet. I wish it would just give me gps coordinates. Is this where I am supposed to park?


----------



## DSGB (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry, just saw your response. Just north of the intersection at the WJSP radio tower is the best place for Wolfden Loop and the falls.


----------



## Philup22 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you. I decided to sleep in so I'm going tonight!


----------



## Beaudeane (Jul 19, 2015)

Ride thru cohutta wma. Creeks, rivers, mountains, and trails. Hike to horseshoe bend & get some pics from the top looking down at the river. Plenty pretty spots all over those 96k acres. Plenty strait from the road too


----------



## rip18 (Jul 19, 2015)

Scenics take a lot more thought in the Deep South than they do in more open/mountainous country.  You've gotten some good suggestions.  There are some pretty neat rapids there in Columbus that can be "worked".  Some open ag fields, pastures & hay fields offer some "pastoral" scenes.  Good luck!


----------



## Philup22 (Jul 19, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Sorry, just saw your response. Just north of the intersection at the WJSP radio tower is the best place for Wolfden Loop and the falls.



I hiked wolfden loop this evening and was not disappointed. Got some great shots. Hopefully I'll be able to feel my legs again within the next few days. I don't do a lot of hiking, though I think I'm going to start. if you want to see the shots I got here is my Flickr link. It won't let me upload them here because the files are too big.
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/131370307@N05/


----------



## Philup22 (Jul 19, 2015)

Beaudeane said:


> Ride thru cohutta wma. Creeks, rivers, mountains, and trails. Hike to horseshoe bend & get some pics from the top looking down at the river. Plenty pretty spots all over those 96k acres. Plenty strait from the road too



Thanks! I've been trying to plan a trip to north Georgia so I'll give that a shot when I do go


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jul 20, 2015)

If you get a chance to get to the coast, sunsets are pretty spectacular over the marsh. Then there is driftwood beach at Jekyll and if you can gain access to a boat St. Catherines is nice as well.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 20, 2015)

Philup22 said:


> I hiked wolfden loop this evening and was not disappointed. Got some great shots. Hopefully I'll be able to feel my legs again within the next few days. I don't do a lot of hiking, though I think I'm going to start. if you want to see the shots I got here is my Flickr link. It won't let me upload them here because the files are too big.
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/131370307@N05/



Awesome! You got some great shots! The lack of rain lately has the creeks low. Good excuse to make another trip when they are flowing better. It's nice to be able to cool off in the water on a hot day.


----------



## Philup22 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> If you get a chance to get to the coast, sunsets are pretty spectacular over the marsh. Then there is driftwood beach at Jekyll and if you can gain access to a boat St. Catherines is nice as well.


I start school in Statesboro next month. So I'll definitely be making a few day trips over there


----------



## Philup22 (Jul 20, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Awesome! You got some great shots! The lack of rain lately has the creeks low. Good excuse to make another trip when they are flowing better. It's nice to be able to cool off in the water on a hot day.



Thank you! I'll be sure to do that. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## TrueBlueEagle (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice pics, and Hail Southern!


----------

